# Using unmatched Mid Driver and Tweeter inside speaker cabinet with working Bass Driver



## c627627 (Mar 9, 2013)

Long story short, Sony SS-MF550H speaker: 















Non-working Mid Driver and Tweeter are completely busted, cannot be repaired, cannot be replaced with exact part.
Rather than throwing the whole thing away, I thought maybe I could find the cheapest Mid Driver and Tweeter I could and put them in there.

Specs say 
• 3¼ " HOP Diaphragm Material Reinforced with Kevlar® Fiber - Mid Driver
• 1" Nano-Fine® Balanced Dome Tweeter
• 150W Maximum Input Power


One quick look on FleBay, I find this:
_"Pulled from a working unit. Tweeter and Mid Range Drive Speakers only. Subwoofer or cabinet are not included."_
Brand: Linear Phase
Form Factor: Floor-Standing Tower
Model: 8810
RMS Power: 125 Watts

They want $21.31 shipped.
What do I need to do to make sure this would work, is this the best option for investing twenty bucks to not throw the above pictured speaker away?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Can you post or pm me the link to the page that has the drivers you are looking at buying so we can see their model/specs.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## c627627 (Mar 9, 2013)

I took a quick look on FleBay and saw this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271436124529

It was just a first thing I hit, I cannot find the official page for them, my question is really what do I have to watch out for, can I simply make sure certain specs are within range and connect them?


----------



## Luidsprekertje (Dec 2, 2008)

You got a real problem here. Without original spare parts.

It's a waste of your money. You can not have, to different brands of units for the left en right speaker.
This sounds terribly bad. Than you have two different sound signatures.
What you can do? What is wisdom? 

First you need for both sides the same mid en high units.
You can go to a loudspeaker hobby shop. Or to a friend.
Who has measurement equipment.
En ask to redesign your speaker. I'm afraid this is very expensive.

I think it is wise, to see forward to bay a new set of speakers.
lots of success and friendly regards,

Walter


----------

